# LFTS 11-4



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

Rise and shine!!! East winds and rain predicted


----------



## deathfromabove84 (Jul 9, 2015)

Yessir, headed out in northeastern livingston county. Good luck all and shoot straight!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Up and having coffee I’ll be out in st Clair county this morning


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

It's that magical time of the year. Let's put some bucks down.


----------



## liftedchevy86 (Oct 29, 2016)

Good ole time change is upon us


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Old lund said:


> Up and having coffee I’ll be out in st Clair county this morning


Me too! I'm between St.Clair Marysville. Good luck!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Planning on sitting this morning out. Rain is almost here and an east wind is not good for me for access points into the lease.


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Walking out the door soon, Shiawassee County.


----------



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm at the truck now going to starf walking to my spot. This is my first time out in a out 2 1/2 weeks, seems like forever it would be nice if that rain held off though.

I hope the deer got the message about turning the clocks back I don't want them headed to bed before I get there!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw a nice buck chasing last night. I was seriously considering sleeping in this morning until that happened. Heading out shortly. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Heading out in a few in Arenac county. Heavy frost this morning! 28 degrees! No rain forecasted here this morning so it should be a good one! Good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been waiting for sun up since 1:30 am, almost hit the woods then to go find this buck, hope the coyotes stayed away!
Flight


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like I'm minutes from rain. Going to sit this one out. Hope we have a stretch of good weather before gun.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Still in bed in the camper reading this.. at least I don't have to drive anywhere this morning. Stayed out too late at a local river mouth getting the surf part for Michigan surf and turf. Guess I better roll out and go after the other half.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Ill be in a tree soon, be smart and be safe hunters.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I got tired of not seeing anything and went duck hunting lol!
Good luck everyone!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm locked nocked and ready to kill. Let's do this!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ready to go here in Shiawassee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll be out today after this buck again.We call him nine lives! He's eluded death 3 times now, twice this year and once three years ago. You may notice the mark on his front shoulder! He has a mark across the top of his back now also. We have history! 







Good luck all


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Just shut the boat off and heading inland. Public land spot should be good this morning.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Just a wee lad getting excited


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

T Brown said:


> Shot another doe. Better get down soon before the pregnant wife kills me.


YES! Ask and you shall receive. Keep us updated. Congratulations.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Can I tag a doe with my restricted buck tag?


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Trap Star said:


> Can I tag a doe with my restricted buck tag?


Yes


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

F


Trap Star said:


> Can I tag a doe with my restricted buck tag?


Depends


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Had a small buck go by half an hour ago, looked like he was scent tracking. Wouldn't come to a call

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck guys 2 more hours and I can punch out and head for the state land. Going to canoe into the way back looking for a nice buck........come on noon the clock is moving slow today


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

LTFS missed connections.

I saw you walking through the woods on a windy november day. There was something different about you, and it captvated me. As you came closer, your secret was revealed to me, but after all that time you still acted as if I wasnt even there. With your single spike showing proudly you came right up to me. Still, acting like you didnt notice me, you gave me a full view of where your other cute spike once was. Did you get into a fight with someone bigger? If so, I can help back you up. 

Sparky the wonderbuck, hopefully I see you around in a few years. Be careful the next few weeks.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Trail cameras showed one small kill plot with in and out activity from 10ish till dark. Settled in at 9 wind swirling and light mist here in newaygo but it feels good to be out regardless of bad wind. Last night sat here for first sit of the week watched a buck chase couple does. Good luck all and congrats to those sticking one this morning.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Dammit just hit a branch. Had a doe sneak in almost right below me, need a step to get the angle I needed and nope head up looked right at me and bounded off 30 yards. Stopped and gave a nice quartering away and I didn't see the branch. Haven't done that in years, I can see the arrow stuck in the ground well in front of where she was standing so not worried about a bad hit, but I'll check it in a few.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Buck down! My second bow buck!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

zer0 said:


> LTFS missed connections.
> 
> I saw you walking through the woods on a windy november day. There was something different about you, and it captvated me. As you came closer, your secret was revealed to me, but after all that time you still acted as if I wasnt even there. With your single spike showing proudly you came right up to me. Still, acting like you didnt notice me, you gave me a full view of where your other cute spike once was. Did you get into a fight with someone bigger? If so, I can help back you up.
> 
> Sparky the wonderbuck, hopefully I see you around in a few years. Be careful the next few weeks.


lol, do you listen to z93 in the morning?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Forgot I was supposed to take the boss to lunch. Sorry for the crappy pic trying to hurry.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

My son asked me if he could go with me this morning so I changed my setup and left the climber at home. It’s been a nice morning in the woods with him but have seen nothing but a couple fresh rubs on the way in. Lots of leaves flying. Gonna give it another hour. I think he likes his makeup! Good luck to all.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was planning on getting down at 10:30 to head for Home but for some reason I was dragging my feet on packing up. At 10:33 I heard a grunt and grabbed my bow. I look up and see what appears to be a really nice 8 Point buck coming right to me. I clipped my release on the string and at 25 yds I grunt with my mouth to stop him. He stops perfectly broadside, I settle the pin and let it fly! The T3 hits right behind the shoulder, he mule kicks, and takes off! I can see my bright pink fletchings (were white) laying behind where he was standing and the start of a blood trail. Gonna give him until 11:30 and my Dad, brother, and niece will be here to take up the trail! I’m still shaking 30 min later! Doesn’t get any better than this!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Looked out and saw a couple prowlers running a track meet around the yard. Didn't see a doe??? Looked like twins...right down to the open-mouth, tongue-wagging visage.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like the weather should hold out for me and stay North. It'll be a bit breezy but I'm going out as soon as I get off work. Sucks now with the time change I gotta haul asss. I hate daylight savings. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

stickbow shooter said:


> Just frustrated that's all. My luck will change.


Part of knowing where they are is knowing where they aren't. 

When you think about what a tiny margin for error there is between seeing deer (woods deer) and not seeing them, let alone shooting one, it's amazing they don't all live to be 20.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Botiz said:


>


Now THAT is a good shot. Boss buck! Cool.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

mbrewer said:


> Part of knowing where they are is knowing where they aren't.
> 
> When you think about what a tiny margin for error there is between seeing deer (woods deer) and not seeing them, let alone shooting one, it's amazing they don't all live to be 20.


Exactly. All the deer i saw today was just because i decided to open my screen on the pop up. Countless times i jave gotten up and turned around and there were deer behind me. But of course thats also what is infuriating about it lol


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

WMU05 said:


> Four bucks so far this morning. The last one was a three year old 10 pt. I let walk by at 20 yards. He was right on the other side of the water.
> 
> I may be crazy.
> 
> ...


Crazy like a Cactus - Picky.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats to those with red arrows. 
Doing a ten am till two pm hunt today
I’m road hunting again today!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> Was planning on getting down at 10:30 to head for Home but for some reason I was dragging my feet on packing up. At 10:33 I heard a grunt and grabbed my bow. I look up and see what appears to be a really nice 8 Point buck coming right to me. I clipped my release on the string and at 25 yds I grunt with my mouth to stop him. He stops perfectly broadside, I settle the pin and let it fly! The T3 hits right behind the shoulder, he mule kicks, and takes off! I can see my bright pink fletchings (were white) laying behind where he was standing and the start of a blood trail. Gonna give him until 11:30 and my Dad, brother, and niece will be here to take up the trail! I’m still shaking 30 min later! Doesn’t get any better than this!


Can’t wait to see pics, you just have to love that Adrenalin rush!!


----------



## Cartermike41 (May 16, 2012)

Seen 5 different bucks this morning one big 10pt that I couldn't get a shot on this morning all had their noses to the ground hot on does let my buddy take the shot on his biggest buck so far


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here he is! Definitely my biggest bow buck to date! This is how he was when we found him I’ll add better pics in a little while.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Was going to hunt all day but I gave up. 
Knee is throbbing bad and I'm cold and damp from rolling around in the leaves so I'm in the boat headed home


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is! Definitely my biggest bow buck to date! This is how he was when we found him I’ll add better pics in a little while.
> View attachment 337995


Congrats on your PB!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Mid day entertainment. Times off. Wind really picked up!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

It’s been a long day so far and even longer story, but we found him. Shot was a little far back did catch one lung in total went less than 250yds but it was thick. Not my biggest but first bow kill in a few years, first deer of the new property, met a new neighbor(life saver) and my family was with me the whole time.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Botiz said:


>


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is! Definitely my biggest bow buck to date! This is how he was when we found him I’ll add better pics in a little while.
> View attachment 337995


Congrats nice buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

B Smithiers said:


> View attachment 338001
> It’s been a long day so far and even longer story, but we found him. Shot was a little far back did catch one lung in total went less than 250yds but it was thick. Not my biggest but first bow kill in a few years, first deer of the new property, met a new neighbor(life saver) and my family was with me the whole time.


Congrats


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

At first light i had a doe come right by me and an unknown buck was cruising through the food plot then circled into the thicket I was sitting in. I grabbed my bow thinking he was going to circle the thicket to get down wind of it to check for does. Five minutes go by and nothing happens, but then all of a sudden I hear all hell break loose. Three does come crashing out of the thicket right under me and a nice 8 point is tailing them. One of the does pees and he stops to smell it, he all of a sudden became disinterested, I’m guessing because she wasn’t in heat. Then a small 2 1/2year-old came running out of the thicket chasing the does, by this time the bigger buck was watching the action go on standing 35 yards away, but behind brush. As the smaller buck pushes the does out of sight the 8 point starts casually walking down the edge of the creek, he gets to an opening at 25 yards, and thwack(!!) i shoot. 

I had so much time to watch him by the time I drew back I was literally shaking, my sights were bouncing everywhere. Somehow I had the composure to think “take a deep breath”, which I did, then the sites became steady and I released the arrow. I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better. As soon as I shot he jumped the creek bed and ran 30 yards did a flip and died in the start of the thickest part of the property, the major bedding area. Food plots, hinge cutting, digging ditches in the marsh, mowing paths, cutting and creating convenient deer runs in the sanctuary have all paid off. Three 8 points within a 12 month span, very happy with this one. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

bowhunter1053 said:


> At first light i had a doe come right by me and an unknown buck was cruising through the food plot then circled into the thicket I was sitting in. I grabbed my bow thinking he was going to circle the thicket to get down wind of it to check for does. Five minutes go by and nothing happens, but then all of a sudden I hear all hell break loose. Three does come crashing out of the thicket right under me and a nice 8 point is tailing them. One of the does pees and he stops to smell it, he all of a sudden became disinterested, I’m guessing because she wasn’t in heat. Then a small 2 1/2year-old came running out of the thicket chasing the does, by this time the bigger buck was watching the action go on standing 35 yards away, but behind brush. As the smaller buck pushes the does out of sight the 8 point starts casually walking down the edge of the creek, he gets to an opening at 25 yards, and thwack(!!) i shoot.
> 
> I had so much time to watch him by the time I drew back I was literally shaking, my sights were bouncing everywhere. Somehow I had the composure to think “take a deep breath”, which I did, then the sites became steady and I released the arrow. I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better. As soon as I shot he jumped the creek bed and ran 30 yards did a flip and died in the start of the thickest part of the property, the major bedding area. Food plots, hinge cutting, digging ditches in the marsh, mowing paths, cutting and creating convenient deer runs in the sanctuary have all paid off. Three 8 points within a 12 month span, very happy with this one.
> 
> ...


Great buck


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Man congrats too all the guys getting it done the last couple days. Those are some dandy bucks.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Rain stopped here so I just climbed in. I'm sitting until rain, dark or death happens. Already had chasing going on out in the food plot. I'm set up where nine lives hung out all last night. 

Good luck all


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Busted on a swamp edge in Emmet County this morning with the wheeze heard ‘round the world. I doubt there’s a deer left for two miles in any direction. Stepped in muck up to my belt buckle as an added bonus on the way out.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Bowhunter, what a stud of a buck!! Congrats


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bowhunter1053 said:


> At first light i had a doe come right by me and an unknown buck was cruising through the food plot then circled into the thicket I was sitting in. I grabbed my bow thinking he was going to circle the thicket to get down wind of it to check for does. Five minutes go by and nothing happens, but then all of a sudden I hear all hell break loose. Three does come crashing out of the thicket right under me and a nice 8 point is tailing them. One of the does pees and he stops to smell it, he all of a sudden became disinterested, I’m guessing because she wasn’t in heat. Then a small 2 1/2year-old came running out of the thicket chasing the does, by this time the bigger buck was watching the action go on standing 35 yards away, but behind brush. As the smaller buck pushes the does out of sight the 8 point starts casually walking down the edge of the creek, he gets to an opening at 25 yards, and thwack(!!) i shoot.
> 
> I had so much time to watch him by the time I drew back I was literally shaking, my sights were bouncing everywhere. Somehow I had the composure to think “take a deep breath”, which I did, then the sites became steady and I released the arrow. I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better. As soon as I shot he jumped the creek bed and ran 30 yards did a flip and died in the start of the thickest part of the property, the major bedding area. Food plots, hinge cutting, digging ditches in the marsh, mowing paths, cutting and creating convenient deer runs in the sanctuary have all paid off. Three 8 points within a 12 month span, very happy with this one.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Was this on the new property you bought? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Botiz said:


>


Nice buck! Congrats on the second!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Cartermike41 said:


> Seen 5 different bucks this morning one big 10pt that I couldn't get a shot on this morning all had their noses to the ground hot on does let my buddy take the shot on his biggest buck so far


Good job, congrats to you and your buddy!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

North Country Squire said:


> Busted on a swamp edge in Emmet County this morning with the wheeze heard ‘round the world. I doubt there’s a deer left for two miles in any direction. Stepped in muck up to my belt buckle as an added bonus on the way out.


That made me laugh. Only because I can relate. But every dog has his day. You'll be knighted soon enough!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

dewy6068 said:


> Here he is! Definitely my biggest bow buck to date! This is how he was when we found him I’ll add better pics in a little while.
> View attachment 337995


Nice buck! Sometimes it does pay to procrastinate..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

B Smithiers said:


> View attachment 338001
> It’s been a long day so far and even longer story, but we found him. Shot was a little far back did catch one lung in total went less than 250yds but it was thick. Not my biggest but first bow kill in a few years, first deer of the new property, met a new neighbor(life saver) and my family was with me the whole time.


Awesome, great job on the recovery!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

bowhunter1053 said:


> At first light i had a doe come right by me and an unknown buck was cruising through the food plot then circled into the thicket I was sitting in. I grabbed my bow thinking he was going to circle the thicket to get down wind of it to check for does. Five minutes go by and nothing happens, but then all of a sudden I hear all hell break loose. Three does come crashing out of the thicket right under me and a nice 8 point is tailing them. One of the does pees and he stops to smell it, he all of a sudden became disinterested, I’m guessing because she wasn’t in heat. Then a small 2 1/2year-old came running out of the thicket chasing the does, by this time the bigger buck was watching the action go on standing 35 yards away, but behind brush. As the smaller buck pushes the does out of sight the 8 point starts casually walking down the edge of the creek, he gets to an opening at 25 yards, and thwack(!!) i shoot.
> 
> I had so much time to watch him by the time I drew back I was literally shaking, my sights were bouncing everywhere. Somehow I had the composure to think “take a deep breath”, which I did, then the sites became steady and I released the arrow. I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better. As soon as I shot he jumped the creek bed and ran 30 yards did a flip and died in the start of the thickest part of the property, the major bedding area. Food plots, hinge cutting, digging ditches in the marsh, mowing paths, cutting and creating convenient deer runs in the sanctuary have all paid off. Three 8 points within a 12 month span, very happy with this one.
> 
> ...


Great deer, always nice to see hard work pay off!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Got propane for the heater, brother was crying last night when it ran out. Got a full belly, relax just a minute while I wait on the rain and then get back after em. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

bowhunter1053 said:


> At first light i had a doe come right by me and an unknown buck was cruising through the food plot then circled into the thicket I was sitting in. I grabbed my bow thinking he was going to circle the thicket to get down wind of it to check for does. Five minutes go by and nothing happens, but then all of a sudden I hear all hell break loose. Three does come crashing out of the thicket right under me and a nice 8 point is tailing them. One of the does pees and he stops to smell it, he all of a sudden became disinterested, I’m guessing because she wasn’t in heat. Then a small 2 1/2year-old came running out of the thicket chasing the does, by this time the bigger buck was watching the action go on standing 35 yards away, but behind brush. As the smaller buck pushes the does out of sight the 8 point starts casually walking down the edge of the creek, he gets to an opening at 25 yards, and thwack(!!) i shoot.
> 
> I had so much time to watch him by the time I drew back I was literally shaking, my sights were bouncing everywhere. Somehow I had the composure to think “take a deep breath”, which I did, then the sites became steady and I released the arrow. I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better. As soon as I shot he jumped the creek bed and ran 30 yards did a flip and died in the start of the thickest part of the property, the major bedding area. Food plots, hinge cutting, digging ditches in the marsh, mowing paths, cutting and creating convenient deer runs in the sanctuary have all paid off. Three 8 points within a 12 month span, very happy with this one.
> 
> ...


What side was the entry point???
Congratulations ,big time ...
I've often wondered .. The faster it happens, the less I'm shaking???
It's hard to say, after it's over I'm shaking like crazy..
If I'm cold , the adrenaline shakes are pretty intense!!!! Lol
I will never get tired of that feeling!! NEVER!!!
ADRENALINE IS THE BEST DRUG ON EARTH!!!
(Not that I've been a big druggie, because I haven't) 
Nothing compares to adrenaline and it can't be purchased ..
We can get in a deer stand and know that rush is going to happen!!!
And the anti-hunting community think were crazy..!!!
Sorry about going off on a tangent..


Once again congratulations and good shot!!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I missed this morning because of my wife's travel schedule and now I might be missing tonight's hunt because of the rain??
Good luck people!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dang. Despite being mildly hungover (cousins bachelor party last night) and wind whipping out of the east I think after seeing all these dead bucks I may have to step out this afternoon. 

Hopefully a shower and a cup of coffee knocks the last of this hangover to the curb. Ain’t got no hair of the dog or bloody Mary’s in the house to fix it proper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hauled the Lone Wolf stand and sticks out for a hang 'n hunt this afternoon. Setup about 50 yards from where I was this morning. A little tighter to cover. I love the first sit in a new spot. Hopefully the deer move before the rain arrives.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> Awesome! Was this on the new property you bought?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Thanks!

No, this was on another piece in southern Shiawassee County, Bancroft/Morrice area. 

New property is coming along though, seen 2 shooters on property in 6 sits there, 1 was a bruiser 10. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Doghouse 5 said:


> What side was the entry point???
> Congratulations ,big time ...
> I've often wondered .. The faster it happens, the less I'm shaking???
> It's hard to say, after it's over I'm shaking like crazy..
> ...


Entry was on his right side. 

Absolutely, I told my buddy that too, I wish he wouldn’t have stood for so long haha. If they’re coming and going fast it becomes more of a reaction/instinct thing rather than a strategic think about it scenario. 

The rush you feel when you decide you’re going to take a shot is unbelievable, regardless of the gender of the deer, especially when you’re talking about a “seasoned” deer with extremely sharp instincts and intuitiveness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

B Smithiers said:


> View attachment 338001
> It’s been a long day so far and even longer story, but we found him. Shot was a little far back did catch one lung in total went less than 250yds but it was thick. Not my biggest but first bow kill in a few years, first deer of the new property, met a new neighbor(life saver) and my family was with me the whole time.


You'll remember this one and so will the family. A good thing.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

bowhunter1053 said:


> I have to think as I get older order my composure is getting better.
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice deer, young blood.

I'm sorry to tell you, composure, is one of very few things that get better with age.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drove two hours to get to my in laws property for the evening hunt to try and let a arrow fly. Pretty pumped for it.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No, this was on another piece in southern Shiawassee County, Bancroft/Morrice area.
> 
> ...


Nice, I drove by the other day and it's looking good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Just passing through


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

liftedchevy86 said:


> Freezer filler down, weird looking fella.
> Hopeing to get out next weekend also cameras show lots of promise.


Cool looking


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice deer shot today. Congrats to all the lucky hunters. Woke up @ 6:30 this morning to a daybreaking sky. I hate this time change. Decided to get some yard work done before next weeks vacation.

I'll probably work mon & tue, then take off the remainder of the week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hunter1979 said:


> Video tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Great looking buck, can't wait to see the video!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

this was my view tonight


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunter1979 said:


> Video tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Luke congrats!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 338199
> Have better pictures coming. Naturally my phone died after the first picture! Had this guy come in following a big doe tonight. He stopped in my mock scrape 25 yards out and then turned back the direction he came from. I was in a ground blind and the doe was gonna be down wind of me so I was hoping he would turn broadside before she busted me. When he did finally turn he looked back behind him giving me the shot I wanted. Gonna weigh him soon as he was a pretty big deer.


 Congrats! Way to get it done


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats to all you guys who scored today!! the pics and stories keeps me fired up!!!
Awesome job!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 338199
> Have better pictures coming. Naturally my phone died after the first picture! Had this guy come in following a big doe tonight. He stopped in my mock scrape 25 yards out and then turned back the direction he came from. I was in a ground blind and the doe was gonna be down wind of me so I was hoping he would turn broadside before she busted me. When he did finally turn he looked back behind him giving me the shot I wanted. Gonna weigh him soon as he was a pretty big deer.


Bad ass! Way to step up for the team and kill a nice one!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> We need to hunt together, sounds like my luck lol
> Seriously hope everything is fine, get home and ice.


I'd hunt with you anytime. 

Course if you survived a day with me you would never be the same. Not sure if your fiancé would thank me or kill me 

We would make it home of course but we'd probably be bloody, all our gear broken and torn, sore from digging out the truck, and dead tired. We might even catch a glimpse of a deer!

Even your manicured feet would be dirty but I wouldn't tell anyone, I promise

I'm hoping to be back in the game for Friday mornings hunt


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

BIG CONGRATS to all you arrow painters today! Nice work killers! If it wasn't for all your pics & stories I wouldn't have believed today was Nov 4th. Set from daylight till 11am at Dad's place. Hauled butt 20 miles to bro in laws & sat in a "great" East wind spot there till dark & didn't see a hair at either place. Even worse then the skunk, I checked 4 cards on way in to the stands today, & they all have gone horribly quiet. I need a new hobby I guess lol


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats to everyone! Sat 9-dark all i saw was one lone doe and a bald eagle.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> BIG CONGRATS to all you arrow painters today! Nice work killers! If it wasn't for all your pics & stories I wouldn't have believed today was Nov 4th. Set from daylight till 11am at Dad's place. Hauled butt 20 miles to bro in laws & sat in a "great" East wind spot there till dark & didn't see a hair at either place. Even worse then the skunk, I checked 4 cards on way in to the stands today, & they all have gone horribly quiet. I need a new hobby I guess lol


Hang in there Norm, your times coming.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Hang in there Norm, your times coming.


Thanks Kurt I appreciate that. & Yeah my times coming, I'm guessing one day between 11/2 & 11/9 2019, about 949 miles West of here! Great job on that buck man. Your like clockwork, putting down a good buck every year! (Turkeys, well now that's another story hahahahaha)


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Takes me about 5 minutes to post here so congrats to Hunter1979, Hoytman and everybody else filling a tag. Some great bucks there.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Got a 7 point in Barry county, good size body. Rack was a little wierd with the flat tips.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Fool'em said:


> I'd hunt with you anytime.
> 
> Course if you survived a day with me you would never be the same. Not sure if your fiancé would thank me or kill me
> 
> ...


Bwahaha, I am a train wreck at daylight. Dude she would love it. a morning away from me is a great one.Ever since guiding in KS giving up coffee, I'm a gem in the morning. Sounds like a plan lol I know I b.s. myself through these threads I like do live Murphys law.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

liftedchevy86 said:


> Freezer filler down, weird looking fella.
> Hopeing to get out next weekend also cameras show lots of promise.


That is a very cool looking rack! Congrats on the deer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 338199
> Have better pictures coming. Naturally my phone died after the first picture! Had this guy come in following a big doe tonight. He stopped in my mock scrape 25 yards out and then turned back the direction he came from. I was in a ground blind and the doe was gonna be down wind of me so I was hoping he would turn broadside before she busted me. When he did finally turn he looked back behind him giving me the shot I wanted. Gonna weigh him soon as he was a pretty big deer.


Awesome buck, congrats! Looking forward to more pics!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Spartan Surplus said:


> Got a 7 point in Barry county, good size body. Rack was a little wierd with the flat tips.


Good job, congrats! Interesting line along his neck also..

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Walleyze247 said:


> 4 feet up on the homefront, trying out our new set up.
> View attachment 338091


Doesn't get any better than that! My daughter went with me for years on opening day of firearm season. She would only last for a couple of hours. I think she was about that age when we started. She eventually started going with me on an occasional archery hunt. I really enjoyed that because her ears are a lot sharper than mine. About four years ago she finally saw me kill a deer. She tapped me on the leg and pointed with her finger. I hadn't even seen it! Small 5 point but she kept saying it was meat so I let the arrow fly. She loved it. She has moved on with her life and now I have a 5 yr old grand daughter with one in the oven! The grand daughter has no interest what so ever. But I did tell my daughter that I miss having her in the blind with me on opening day. She almost started crying. Enjoy the time you have with her in the stand!


----------

